# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Is generalized anxiety disorder the same as general anxiety?

## Anonymous Guy

When a doctor says you have general anxiety and worries does he mean GAD? Whats the difference between anxiety vs the disorders?

----------

